# I HATE TUNA



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

*hi guys anybody now what i can do to make tuna taste better i really hate it tried everything, but cause its got good nutrition values i wana try and eat it. *

*cheers*


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

salmon?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Mayo

Tomatoes


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

fish pie....fish cakes....mix with light mayo....let your imagination run wild!


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

I have Jalapeno peppers with mine, tastes fine.

You could put a whole load on, the peppers will numb you taste buds and you wont be able to taste the tuna.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

snort it?

or just man up and shovel it down ya. MAN UP! its just a weak, insignificant creature of the sea.

you will eat it and you will like it! or MR.T wil be round throwing snickers at your mocking your lack of 'nuts'


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ffs tuna is shyt any way you get what 30-35g pro per tin and no good fats as ther is minimal fat in tin tuna. if you are on about the fresh tuna steaks then whats not to like but if you still dont eat salmom end of!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> snort it?
> 
> or just man up and shovel it down ya. MAN UP!* its just a weak, insignificant creature of the sea*.
> 
> you will eat it and you will like it! or MR.T wil be round throwing snickers at your mocking your lack of 'nuts'


you ever have a fight with one? i recon it will take ya


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got sick of the taste to mate, add reggae reggae sauce

or Nando's Peri Peri sauce.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you ever have a fight with one? i recon it will take ya


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you ever have a fight with one? i recon it will take ya


Why do you think i got banned from 'Sea World'? :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Why do you think i got banned from 'Sea World'? :thumb:


trying to shag willy? or was it flipper i cant remember now?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tuna, spring onion, lemon juice, little light mayo, lay over wholemeal toast, sprinkle with low fat cheese and melt....... yum yum


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> trying to shag willy? or was it flipper i cant remember now?


i had em both, then sparked out a big stinking Tuna!


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

A friend keeps banging on at me to put vinegar in mine?! :confused1:

I haven't a problem with the taste and don't want to create one!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> i had em both, then sparked out a big stinking Tuna!


lol good lad! whats a dolphins vage like? fishy?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol good lad! whats a dolphins vage like? fishy?


Ive tasted worse!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I just chuck a few tbsp's of mayo in, lovely! 

But make sure you mix it in with the tuna well, I do it in a seperate bowl because there's nothing worse than dry tuna!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuna is only good when nothing else is laying around .. otherwise tuna ain't the best protein ... it does have protein in it but as know protein is not just protein .. Quality matters


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

If you want to eat tuna then the best way I've found is to have it with sweet potato. I made sweet potato mash then folded in the tuna and fried it in the frying pan with 1 cal spray and it was delish...I don't like tuna that much normally.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> tuna is only good when nothing else is laying around .. otherwise tuna ain't the best protein ... it does have protein in it but as know protein is not just protein .. Quality matters


Can you expand a wee bit buddy..... i.e wots the difference between protein???


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

gaz23 said:


> *hi guys anybody now what i can do to make tuna taste better i really hate it tried everything, but cause its got good nutrition values i wana try and eat it. *
> 
> *cheers*


What I do is this

3 185g tins in the blender along with a dash of salt and pepper and pint of water and a squirt of jalepeno sauce or a couple table spoons of baked beans ...........what ever you want to flavour it a bit but thats the two I use. Whizz up and pour equal amounts into 2 shakers, then fill both shakers right up with water. put lid on & shake and drink it......... gone in seconds. this gives you two decent tuna smoothies with just over 50g of protien.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

flake it up with a fork add a can of heinz tomato soup and just down it. or add dolmio sauce tomatos definately the way to kill the **** taste


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Protein is made up of 22 amino acids. 9 of them are essential.for someone who's trying to build muscle would be best to provide our bodies with all 22 so they can be used straight away.

Tuna is either missing, or very low in some essential amino acids, so it's best to eat another protein source with it to get a better full complete aminos in that particular meal Same principle apply to protein from grains such as oat meal rice and so on or beans and any legumes.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I drizzle a bit of olive oil on it, olives and roughly break up some feta cheese  , tasty snack.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> Protein is made up of 22 amino acids. 9 of them are essential.for someone who's trying to build muscle would be best to provide our bodies with all 22 so they can be used straight away.
> 
> Tuna is either missing, or very low in some essential amino acids, so it's best to eat another protein source with it to get a better full complete aminos in that particular meal Same principle apply to protein from grains such as oat meal rice and so on or beans and any legumes.


Interesting.....:beer:mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I just put 2 tins in the blender with 400ml of water and drink it.

You could of course buy real tuna and use your fav marinade, now that is delicious.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

sizar said:


> tuna is only good when nothing else is laying around .. otherwise tuna ain't the best protein ... it does have protein in it but as know protein is not just protein .. Quality matters





sizar said:


> Protein is made up of 22 amino acids. 9 of them are essential.for someone who's trying to build muscle would be best to provide our bodies with all 22 so they can be used straight away.
> 
> Tuna is either missing, or very low in some essential amino acids, so it's best to eat another protein source with it to get a better full complete aminos in that particular meal Same principle apply to protein from grains such as oat meal rice and so on or beans and any legumes.


Sizar, you need to read this mate.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4146/2


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I love Tuna....I'm not keen on out a can on it's own but I mix it with allsortsto improve taste.

BUT if you can get a bit of nice yeelow fin sushi grade steak.....it is heavenly to eat.

But good fresh Blue fin steak lightly seared on each side is great too

There hasn't been too many days passed since I was 15 that I have not eaten tuna (as said though, fresh salmon, cod, makerel.....most/all fish is very high in protein


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just don't have it with Skate's minge oils


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

sizar said:


> Protein is made up of 22 amino acids. 9 of them are essential.for someone who's trying to build muscle would be best to provide our bodies with all 22 so they can be used straight away.
> 
> Tuna is either missing, or very low in some essential amino acids, so it's best to eat another protein source with it to get a better full complete aminos in that particular meal Same principle apply to protein from grains such as oat meal rice and so on or beans and any legumes.


Have you got the proof please mate,looks decent to me

*Nutrients *



*Units of measurement for nutrients *
​


*Nutrient content per 100 grams of tuna *
​
Water



g
​


59.83
​
Energy



kcal
​


198
​
Energy



kj
​


830
​
Protein 



g
​


29.13
​
Total lipid (fat)



g
​


8.21
​
Ash



g
​


2.76
​
Carbohydrate, by difference



g
​


0.00
​
Fiber, total dietary 



g
​


0.0
​
Sugars, total



g
​


0.00
​
*Minerals* Calcium, Ca



mg
​


13
​
Iron, Fe



mg
​


1.39
​
Magnesium, Mg



mg
​


31
​
Phosphorus, P



mg
​


311
​
Potassium, K



mg
​


207
​
Sodium, Na



mg
​


354
​
Zinc, Zn



mg
​


0.90
​
Copper, Cu



mg
​


0.071
​
Manganese, Mn



mg
​


0.015
​
Fluoride, F



mcg
​


31.0
​
Selenium, Se



mcg
​


76.0
​
*Vitamins* Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid



mg
​


0.0
​
Thiamin



mg
​


0.038
​
Riboflavin



mg
​


0.120
​
Niacin



mg
​


12.400
​
Pantothenic acid



mg
​


0.370
​
Vitamin B-6



mg
​


0.110
​
Folate, total



mcg
​


5
​
Folic acid



mcg
​


0
​
Folate, food



mcg
​


5
​
Folate, DFE



mcg_DFE
​


5
​
Vitamin B-12



mcg
​


2.20
​
Vitamin B-12, added



mcg
​


0.00
​
Vitamin A, IU



IU
​


77
​
Vitamin A, RAE



mcg_RAE
​


23
​
Retinol



mcg
​


23
​
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol)



mg
​


0.87
​
Vitamin E, added



mg
​


0.00
​
Tocopherol, beta



mg
​


0.02
​
Tocopherol, gamma



mg
​


3.96
​
Tocopherol, delta



mg
​


1.24
​
Vitamin D



IU
​


236
​
Vitamin K (phylloquinone)



mcg
​


44.0
​
*Lipids* Fatty acids, total saturated 



g
​


1.534
​
4:0



g
​


0.000
​
6:0



g
​


0.000
​
8:0



g
​


0.000
​
10:0



g
​


0.000
​
12:0



g
​


0.000
​
14:0



g
​


0.027
​
16:0



g
​


1.415
​
18:0



g
​


0.092
​
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated 



g
​


2.949
​
16:1 undifferentiated



g
​


0.083
​
18:1 undifferentiated



g
​


2.839
​
20:1



g
​


0.027
​
22:1 undifferentiated



g
​


0.000
​
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated 



g
​


2.885
​
18:2 undifferentiated



g
​


2.683
​
18:3 undifferentiated



g
​


0.074
​
18:4



g
​


0.000
​
20:4 undifferentiated



g
​


0.000
​
20:5 n-3



g
​


0.027
​
22:5 n-3



g
​


0.000
​
22:6 n-3



g
​


0.101
​
Cholesterol



mg
​


18
​
*Amino acids* Tryptophan



g
​


0.326
​
Threonine



g
​


1.277
​
Isoleucine



g
​


1.342
​
Leucine



g
​


2.368
​
Lysine



g
​


2.675
​
Methionine



g
​


0.862
​
Cystine



g
​


0.312
​
Phenylalanine



g
​


1.137
​
Tyrosine



g
​


0.983
​
Valine



g
​


1.501
​
Arginine 



g
​


1.743
​
Histidine



g
​


0.858
​
Alanine



g
​


1.762
​
Aspartic acid



g
​


2.983
​
Glutamic acid



g
​


4.349
​
Glycine



g
​


1.398
​
Proline



g
​


1.030
​
Serine



g
​


1.189
​
*Other* Alcohol, ethyl



g
​


0.0
​
Caffeine



mg
​


0
​
Theobromine



mg
​


0
​
Carotene, beta



mcg
​


0
​
Carotene, alpha



mcg
​


0
​
Cryptoxanthin, beta



mcg
​


0
​
Lycopene



mcg
​


0
​
Lutein + zeaxanthin



mcg
​


0
​


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

CHEERS GUYS


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Salsa Dip


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

tuna " salad cream" and pitta bread love it


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

tuna + vinegar is nice :thumbup1:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

At work I just have it straight with black pepper and a sprinkling of vinegar but at home I make a big bowl full of:

2x tins tuna

WG Pasta

1/3 jar of jalpenos (discovery type)

Some olives

Sweetcorn and a small spoonfull of sacla stir in sauce to add a bit of flavour

Eat mainly the pasta bits pre workout and the rest at stages throughout the day! I could never get bored of it


----------

